# Rectec Bullseye



## tr1ple8 (May 31, 2018)

Hi there, I wanted to find out how many bullseye owners are on the forum and get some feedback. I have a 680 and love it. I’m trying to get a more portable smoker/grill to take camping. It feels like the bullseye would be a good option, but wanted to see how it’s performing for those here on the forums that own them.


----------



## Ishi (May 31, 2018)

I don’t have the Bullseye but my Stampede will be delivered tomorrow! If I like this machine ( first Rectec product) a Bullseye will be in the works. I like the idea of a more open fire for just grilling at high heats.


----------



## Geebs (May 31, 2018)

I know this isn’t what you asked for but have you also looked at the GMG Davy Crockett? Just bought one for my dad to take with his camper and he loves it so far. I like how it folds up and saves on space. Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## tr1ple8 (May 31, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I know this isn’t what you asked for but have you also looked at the GMG Davy Crockett? Just bought one for my dad to take with his camper and he loves it so far. I like how it folds up and saves on space. Just wanted to throw that out there.


I will check it out. Thanks for the reply. Has he done grilling on it yet? That’s what kinda pulled me to the bullseye because of the high temps. But then I just realized that it doesn’t have any sort of controller to regulate temps and airflow. Looking at the davey Crockett, it does have this, so now I’m leaving towards the GMG.


----------



## Geebs (May 31, 2018)

He took it with him on his camping trip this last weekend. He was planning on getting a Weber q to grill on and I told him to try grilling on that over the weekend to see if he liked it. He grilled burgers and brats and said they came out great. He also smoked a pork butt and pork loin. Said it held its temps perfectly. I’m going to buying one eventually. They are on sale right now for I think $339 is what I paid for his.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 31, 2018)

I have a Davy Crockett and it does burgers really good! I set it to 425-450 and after it gets to temp I put the burgers on. Then I set the timer for 7 min and let my phone ding to tell me it is time to flip the burgers.  The GMG app on my android is real easy to use and I find it very helpful.  The WI-FI works well for 50-60 feet without loosing connection. 
I can get 6 1/3 lb burgers on it easily, maybe 8 with some crowding.
I got it to take camping and the 12vdc power requirement is convenient.


----------



## litzerski (Jun 1, 2018)

I'd check out the review on amazingribs.com to get a better feel of the Bullseye.

https://amazingribs.com/grill-smoker/rec-tec-bullseye-review


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jun 1, 2018)

litzerski said:


> I'd check out the review on amazingribs.com to get a better feel of the Bullseye.
> 
> https://amazingribs.com/grill-smoker/rec-tec-bullseye-review


Thanks for this. Good read. I’m perplexed as to why they didn’t integrate a thermostat controller. I love my 680, but it seems like they missed the bullseye on the Bullseye. My main goal was to have smoker for camping with the added benefit to use as a grill when needed. But babysitting the smoker isn’t something I really want to do, that why I went with a pellet smoker. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 1, 2018)

I think they wanted it to be more like a Weber charcoal grill to be honest. I don’t think I’d buy one for smoking. Just high heat cooking as it gets to 600+.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jun 1, 2018)

The Davey Crockett seems pretty good, and I think I’m sold on it. I’ve seen just a few reviews with inconsistent temps in the grilling area. Just wondering if others have seen this as well or these are just one off cases?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 1, 2018)

when I get the bottom heat deflector in the correct spot heat is even from side to side. front to back is pretty even too.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jun 3, 2018)

Well I pulled the trigger on the DC. Comes in on Thursday, taking it camping on Friday.


----------



## RGN72 (Jun 3, 2018)

I own both the Davey Crockett and the Bullseye. While they can both mimick each other the DC is more smoker and the BE is definitely more grill. It does an excellent job at grilling. I’m very pleased. My smokers will do my smoking.


----------



## tr1ple8 (Jun 4, 2018)

RGN72 said:


> View attachment 366343
> View attachment 366342
> View attachment 366341
> 
> ...


If you were going camping and could only take 1, which would you take? With the plan to smoke a pork butt and grill some burgers and hot dogs on one of the other days.


----------



## megabrisket (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi. I realize this is an old thread but I've been looking into pellet grills for a bit now and the Bulls Eye caught my eye lol. If you're still curious how it smokes or does a butt, I've found a great video of a guy doing a butt that looks like it turned out amazing!  Buying directly from Rec Tec you can get it now for $399. That's making it very very appealing. I also heard they didn't include the temp thermostat controller to keep cost down. After looking around at aftermarket controllers, it looks like that would add at least $100 to the cost. It'd be neat if it was an option though.


----------

